# Sharad Pawar will be ready to become PM in case of a consensus: Patel



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2013)

> ew Delhi, Mar 3 (PTI): NCP chief Sharad Pawar will be certainly ready to become the Prime Minister if there is situation where there is a consensus on the issue, his party leader and Union Minister Praful Patel has said.
> 
> "And this gossip of merger with Congress, which happens many times, that is never possible," Patel said in an interview to Prabhu Chawla on 'Teekhi Baat' television programme.
> 
> ...




D A I J I W O R L D

I din't read it, but the headline is more than enough for me


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

This feels more like a Dictatorship than a Democracy, and we're the ones who ruined it


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2013)

sharad pawar as PM??? Is this a joke...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

i did not just read that. OMG im booking tickets to America... anyone want to come? we can get a bulk discount?


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothing's gonna change the fate of our country, even with Pawar.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Nothing's gonna change the fate of our country, even with Pawar.



wait till he becomes the PM. the situation will be worse than north korea...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i did not just read that. OMG im booking tickets to America... anyone want to come? we can get a bulk discount?


And yes I saw a deaf guy listening to a very beautiful song which was being sung by a dumb person.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i did not just read that. OMG im booking tickets to America... anyone want to come? we can get a bulk discount?


Maybe, you can get Mr.Pwr with you to America.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe, you can get Mr.Pwr with you to America.



im pretty sure you cant come with me to america... you dont know how to speak english. 



Harsh Pranami said:


> And yes I saw a deaf guy listening to a very beautiful song which was being sung by a dumb person.



I replied to a handicapped guy who saw "a deaf guy listening to a very beautiful song which was being sung by a dumb person" and was typing a dumb reply. 

Or maybe, me and mr power (as he is now going to be known) will go to america and live the american dream, by robbing indians of their wealth.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> im pretty sure you cant come with me to america... you dont know how to speak english.



Am talking about Pawar, not me.
You dont know how to read properly.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Am talking about Pawar, not me.
> You dont know how to read properly.



i know you typed pawar, and i understood... i was just making a point irrelevant of the fact you stated. I was just mocking your grammar. 

(use common sense before replying?)


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry. I'm not an American.
I know enough English to communicate with people, and to make a living.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Sorry. I'm not an American.
> I know enough English to communicate with people, and to make a living.



before this goes any further.. dont want it to turn to a flame thread, so ill be the bigger person here and allow for your errors. After all to err is human and to forgive is divine.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you, Bi(u)gger person!!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Thank you, Bi(u)gger person!!



seriously man?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

Gearbox, he corrected you for sentence structure and not spelling. Please re-read the concerned sentence before making a comment that makes you look like a fool. We understand what you mean, but we're just helping you. Is it better to learn from your mistakes or to deny making them? 

*DISCLAMER:* I'm not actually calling you a fool, but merely stating that you will "look like" one (i.e. "disguised as"/ in the clothes of/ whatever else floats your boat other than a direct accusation). I've had too many bans before to not include this disclaimer.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> im pretty sure you cant come with me to america... you dont know how to speak english.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I appreciate your sixth sense. I am handicapped.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Well I appreciate your sixth sense. I am handicapped.



that can be dealt with, now i understand ! you are stephen hawking (indian version)


----------



## KDroid (Mar 14, 2013)

Mayawati wants to be PM after next Lok Sabha polls - Livemint 

Anyway, possibility of a 3rd front govt. is high and the mere thought of  it makes me shudder.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> that can be dealt with, now i understand ! you are stephen hawking (indian version)



Thank you very much kilwis.



KDroid said:


> Mayawati wants to be PM after next Lok Sabha polls - Livemint
> 
> Anyway, possibility of a 3rd front govt. is high and the mere thought of  it makes me shudder.



Now she also wants to become PM. Once I read on wikileaks that she sent off a jet just to get her slippers.


----------



## funskar (Mar 15, 2013)

KDroid said:


> Mayawati wants to be PM after next Lok Sabha polls - Livemint
> 
> Anyway, possibility of a 3rd front govt. is high and the mere thought of  it makes me shudder.



She will build only elephant's & her own statue all over india like UP
And will boost the arakshan system too


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Thank you very much kilwis.
> 
> 
> 
> Now she also wants to become PM. Once I read on wikileaks that she sent off a jet just to get her slippers.



yes she did...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 15, 2013)

funskar said:


> She will build only elephant's & her own statue all over india like UP
> And will boost the arakshan system too



Arakshan!!! Another reason of hatred.


----------

